# hacking in t.i. jobs



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tie wire is a long-accepted and legal method. Using a level on work inside of walls is counter-productive. Sounds like you work for a company that knows some of the keys to efficiency and profitability.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would agree to not waste time making somethin gperfect that's gonna get covered up.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I third that motion! It may raise your hack-o-meter to not run perfect runs in hidden or covered areas, but get over it. Customers who prefer that sort of thing are few and far between.


----------



## shock ur azz (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't bother me anymore. However some guys hack stuff in so bad that towards the end of the job when it comes time to repull a wire (for whatever reason ) it is impossible. I love my job and my company but some guys don't even shorten the pre-fab whips which eventually becomes counterproductive. I understand most t.I. jobs will be ripped out as soon as the next tennant comes along but I still feel u can be productive and install in a neat and workman like manner.


----------



## shock ur azz (Mar 30, 2012)

To a certain extent of course


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm back that too, doing tract houses I'll eyeball center for ceiling fixtures.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How does not shortening a prefab whip become counterproductive?


----------



## shock ur azz (Mar 30, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How does not shortening a prefab whip become counterproductive?



Many times things change and wires need to be added or changed. Now if you have a 30 foot whip that goes down to a switch that is 5 feet feet away your left with some where around 20 feet of extra slack that gets strapped by whatever means necessary. It becomes impossible to pull through. Now instead of just opening up a j box and pulling a wire your forced to rip the entire box apart remove the whip and shorten it just so you can pull a wire. Now if that wire needs to be added in 60 offices you just lost a whole bunch of time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

shock ur azz said:


> Many times things change and wires need to be added or changed. Now if you have a 30 foot whip that goes down to a switch that is 5 feet feet away your left with some where around 20 feet of extra slack that gets strapped by whatever means necessary. It becomes impossible to pull through. Now instead of just opening up a j box and pulling a wire your forced to rip the entire box apart remove the whip and shorten it just so you can pull a wire. Now if that wire needs to be added in 60 offices you just lost a whole bunch of time.


 
I thought you were talking about 6' light whips. You prefab all your cuts?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I thought you were talking about 6' light whips. You prefab all your cuts?


First firm I worked for prefabbed all receptacles and switches on a stud, had 10' to go to a JB in the center of every room.


----------



## shock ur azz (Mar 30, 2012)

brian john said:


> First firm I worked for prefabbed all receptacles and switches on a stud, had 10' to go to a JB in the center of every room.


Yeah my shop pre- fabs everyring. Our standard is a min. Of 30' on every whip. Wasteful but true. Unless its a s/l then its a 12' standard.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

shock ur azz said:


> Many times things change and wires need to be added or changed. Now if you have a 30 foot whip that goes down to a switch that is 5 feet feet away your left with some where around 20 feet of extra slack that gets strapped by whatever means necessary. It becomes impossible to pull through. Now instead of just opening up a j box and pulling a wire your forced to rip the entire box apart remove the whip and shorten it just so you can pull a wire. Now if that wire needs to be added in 60 offices you just lost a whole bunch of time.


 
OTOH, shortening 60 whips not knowing if it's needed is a huge waste of time also.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The troll is strong with this one


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob's Trolldar is one of the strongest on the web.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

things should be fairly accurate, even if its getting covered up. I lower my standards when it gets covered up, but not by a ton.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Bob's Trolldar is one of the strongest on the web.:thumbsup:



Takes one to know one. :notworthy:


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Whose prefabbing all this stuff, your shop or is it being purchased that way? Are you installing finished receptacles before drywall goes up, I got imagine too much excess would seem like a pain, it has to be put somewhere and supported, troubleshooting could be a little tough, also. And even the initial install doesnt seem like that much of a timesaver.
As far as hacking practices, its laughable to me, your hacking through stuff to keep your job, at some point you'll compromise your safety because your told too. There's a difference between using the materials your given and installing them, unless your overthinking or detailing you're pipe and strapping, then the time taken to put a level on something is minimal. Doing your job in a neat manner and paying attention to details will carry you further eventually, and when your asked to run exposed you'll be glad you used a tape measure and learned the tricks to both fast and neat work. Work for a reputation of safety and quality over being another hack (your much more replaceable as a hack). Every situation is different. Tye wire is legal, but I've yet to use it in 11 years, as most specs say no, eyeballing the center of a room maybe convenient until its lined up with something else that is centered, then guess who looks out of place, last but not least , shoddy work leaves not only any code inspector but also customer very uneasy and suspicious, dont think the "new guy" is always gonna let it slide. To each their own, hacks will just go to more hack jobs, I work with a crew that won't accept anything but, were an outside contractors that does all the projects and labs for a group of 3 to 4 engineers who hand us work year round because they can trust we won't cut corners, allow other workers to do so, and know we'll meet their quality specs and timelines. The price tag for that peice of mind costs them a ton, and my company makes more from our reputation than 60 whips ever will.


----------

